# Usenet, Esel, Kazaa ???



## Prometheus (3. Juni 2005)

Allen Warnung zum trotz benutzt es sowieso jeder....

Aber Warum ?   Wer 4000 Euro für sein bike ausgibt wird sich ja wohl die neusten Cds und DVDs im Laden kaufen können....

oder was ist euer Grund das zu nutzen ?  Habt ihr eigentlich Schiss das man erwicht wird ?

Ha, denkst sich jeder ich oute mich doch nicht....könnt ihr aber den ihr sollt mir ja nicht sgaen was ihr saugt   Die Benutzung ist ja nicht strafbar, nur der tausch mit illegalen Dateien. 

P.


----------



## mightyEx (3. Juni 2005)

Was ist an den Diskussionsforen des Usenets so illegal ?! Ich lese bzw. schreibe zwar nur in 2 Gruppen, aber seit wann ist am Meinungsaustausch was illegales dran  ? Oder meintest Du die binary-Gruppen ? Dann mußt Du das auch so spezifizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmerStudent (4. Juni 2005)

Ich kaufe ALLE meine CD´s. Ich lade nie etwas herunter, da ich nicht zu diesen Ärschen gehöre, die permanent die Musikindustrie vernichten.

Von mir aus könnten alle in den Bunker !!!


----------



## v!nce (4. Juni 2005)

also EIN FREUND VON MIR hat seit ungefähr 2 jahren keine cd oder dvd mehr gekauft. man bekommts halt von freunden oder kazaa ihr kennt das ja. und das argument ER würde damit die musikindustrie zerstören is insofern hinfällig da er ja kaum etwas von dem was er geladen oder gebrannt hat gekauft hätte.. am besten find ich noch die gesetzgebung, wenn ich ne cd kopiere isses illegal. wenn ich sie auf hd/mp3-player pack, nicht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Juni 2005)

Prometheus schrieb:
			
		

> > Allen Warnung zum trotz benutzt es sowieso jeder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clmns (4. Juni 2005)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kaufe ALLE meine CD´s. Ich lade nie etwas herunter, da ich nicht zu diesen Ärschen gehöre, die permanent die Musikindustrie vernichten.
> 
> Von mir aus könnten alle in den Bunker !!!




Stimmt!
So Sachen wie Deutschland sucht den Superstar, No Angels, Schnappi und wie der ganze Schrott heißt, der auf den MArkt geschmissen wird, hat mit den rückläufigen Verkaufszaheln ja auch üüüüüüüüüüüüüberhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## BiermannFreund (4. Juni 2005)

eben, alles was mir gefällt kauf ich mir.
lade zwar ab und zu (also echt mal so ein oder 2 files im monat) n Mix herunter, aber ich hab mittlerweile über 400 (!) CDs

die Musikindustrie sucht halt immernoch nen deppen, der die sinkenden gewinne (!) erklärt udn hat da halt n gutes opfer gefunden.
solln se halt weniger S C H E I S S produzieren

Sorry fürs umgehen der Sperre


----------



## janos (4. Juni 2005)

man wenn ihr so viel geld habt cds zu kaufen ladet se lieber runter und überweist mir das geld!!!!
ich aufjeden fall hab net so viel kohle um mir cds und software 
zu kaufen.
ausserdem woher soll ich den wissen was gut ist und was nicht??
etwar alle alben meines grens im laden anhören? oder noch schlimmer mtv kucken?
klar rechtfertigt das nichts, aber wenn ihr die wahl hättet ein geiles bike
in ner stunde "down zu loaden" oder es im laden für tausende von s zu kaufen was würdet ihr machen? etwar wegen dem tollen servieses  bezahlen?
also gebt weiter fleisig geld aus, ich fahr jede stunde ein neues  

Ps: ich will filesharing nicht als gut heisen aber es ist nun mal so.
    die sind doch selber schuld wenn sie nicht härter durchgreifen (was sie sicher könnten)
    ich jeden falls hab keine angst erwischt zu werden.


  der filesharingking


----------



## kater (6. Juni 2005)

Ich kaufe nur noch Vinyl, den Rest besorge ich mir vom Netz, ausser man findet es nicht, was dennoch relativ oft vorkommt, da mein Sound definitiv nie auf irgend einem kommerzialistisch angehauchten TV-Sender oder in solch einem Shop auftauchen würde.


----------



## kitor (6. Juni 2005)

> Ich kaufe ALLE meine CD´s. Ich lade nie etwas herunter, da ich nicht zu diesen Ärschen gehöre, die permanent die Musikindustrie vernichten.



ausgemachter Unsinn! Denk mal zu Ende!

was bitte ist an der Musikindustrie schützenswert?
Gar nichts!

Weder die Musik noch die Kunst brauchen die Musikindustrie. Das ist lediglich eine Schutzbehauptung der Musikindustrie. 

Gerade heutzutage, wo jeder alles selbst publizieren kann und der Weg in eine breite Öffentlichkeit so einfach zu beschreiten ist, wie noch nie, erscheint es umso unsinniger zu behaupten, dass die Musikindustrie Künstler oder Kunst fördern würde oder zur Verbreitung nötig wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wird vielmehr versucht, Künstler möglichst massenkompatibel zu machen und mit Standardverträgen abzuspeisen, um ein einziges Ziel zu erreichen; Gewinnmaximierung!

DIe Musikindustrie ist nichts weiter als die Hure des bekanntlich schlechten Massengeschmacks. Und auf sämtliche Erzeugnisse aus der Richtung können wir alle wohl verzichten. Allein wenn man sich den Ringtone-Unsinn anschaut.....

Außerdem, mal so ganz am Rande; Selbst schuld, dass soviel illegal getauscht wird. Bei den absolut unsinnigen Preisen heute. Früher kostete eine schöne Vinylplatte ca. 20,- DM bei Produktionskosten von ca. 5,- DM. Heute kostet eine CD,- 30,- Produktionskosten ca. 50 Cent. Seinerzeit war ich jede Woche im Plattenladen und hab dort gern viel Geld gelassen. Heute nicht mehr.

Also bitte nicht mit so Deutsch-LK Schlagworten argumentieren, ja?


----------



## Jeremy (6. Juni 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> ausgemachter Unsinn! Denk mal zu Ende!
> 
> was bitte ist an der Musikindustrie schützenswert?
> Gar nichts!
> ...



...wie wahr , wie wahr!!



btt:
ich habe seit Jahren keine müde Mark mehr für Musik / Filme  /Kino ausgegeben, mich aber auch kaum dafür interessiert.
Da werden ein paar Milchbübchen oder Dorfschlampen zusammengewürfelt,
nett abgemischt und anschließend verbimmelt - letztlich lacht dann nur der Plattenboss. Die Musiker die ihr Können hart erarbeitet haben, werden hingegen nicht gefördert.

Für den Dreck der heutzutage für die dumme Masse produziert wird, müsste man für den (zwangs-)Konsum eigentlich eine saftige Entschädigung wg. seelischer grausamkeit bekommen.  

Dennoch, 99% der Songs die ich mir als MP3 runterlade (wenn ich dies mal tue) habe ich als Platte/ CD oder als Cassette irgendwann mal gekauft. 


J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2-Bike (11. Juni 2005)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: ich will filesharing nicht als gut heisen aber es ist nun mal so.
> die sind doch selber schuld wenn sie nicht härter durchgreifen (was sie sicher könnten)




Hallo?! Wir sind in Deutschland, da sind doch alle zu faul, etwas dagegen zu machen!   

Und für z. B. einen Oldie, will ich nicht gleich eine Doppel-CD kaufen.


----------



## Misanthrop (11. Juni 2005)

kaufe heuptsächlich Vinyl, klingt besser und Picture LPs, und limitierte LPs sind für mich eine Sammelleidenschaft.

Aber ansonsten kaufe ich die Musik, aber die meisten Bands die ich höre kenne ich persönlich und bekomme die sowieso billiger. Das meiste was ich höre, gibt es eh nicht im Laden zu kaufen.


Aber die Preise sind schon eine Frechheit.
Beispiel:
Habe meiner Freundin nen Album gekauft.

Fahrt in die Stadt und zurück 4 nur Sprit
Album: 21,99


macht 26

Auf dem Album sind 11 Lieder mit einer Gesamtspielzeit von 34 Minuten

Das sind also 76 Cent für jede Minute.

Aber auf dem Lied sind zwei remixes drauf, das heißt es sind eigentlich nur 9 Lieder.
Ich habe also für 9 Lieder 22  bezahlt. Also 2,40 für jedes Lied.

Aber von diesen 9 Lieder gefallen ihr laut ihrer Aussage nur 4 Stück!!!

Also habe ich für die 4 Lieder die ihr gefallen quasi 5,50 bezahlt.

Hätte ich ihr im Internet eine CD zusammengestellt mit Liedern die ihr gefallen, hätte ich ca 20 Lieder gehabt und bei legalem Download für diese 20 Lieder ca 20 bazahlt.
Bei illegalem Download hätte das nur Internetgebühren gekostet, aber aufgrund von fast standardmäßigen Flatrates heute wäre das unter den Tische gefallen da es eine Minimale Summe wäre.

Zum Vergleich:
Das letzte Album von Kategorie C hat 15 gekostet, mit Versand 17
13 Lieder und eine Spielzeit von über einer Stunde.


----------



## miss glückt (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Also ich muss zugeben das ich alles sauge.Filme,Musik und so.Ich hab nämlich keine Lust für ein Lied von einer Band bei nwd n ganzes Album zu kaufen wenns das überhaupt gibt.
Zum Thema erwischen.Ich benutze IMMER einen IP-changer wenn ich was sauge.Und noch ein Programm das Überwachungstechnik blockt.
mfg
Markus


----------

